# Tugaris info please



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Tugaris crops up occasionally in the vintage Swiss watches adverts . Not much info on the net, in fact apart from pics ,hardly anything.

anybody any info or own one?


----------



## Erwin Abcd (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello, I'm a new forum member from Central Java, Indonesia, 
I Have a Tugaris watch. I bought it pre-owned from an old man. in a good condition and had it tested for a few days. the seller said it was from 1970s. At first I was not so sure because A Swiss made watch is kind of rare in our town.

The type is: Silver Leaves and it has Date Just. under the logo TUGARIS it says 25 jewels 
the price was around $125 USD.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

only this @Erwin Abcd

http://mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280#sucheMarker

type in tugaris


----------

